
Solari Boards: The Disappearing Sound of Airports - rmason
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-51470599
======
ThePadawan
Semi-related:

The huge flapboard at Zurich main station was replaced by a digital one in
2016. The old, mechanical flapboard is quite fittingly, now part of the Museum
of Digital Art (MuDA):

[https://www.google.com/search?q=Museum+f%C3%BCr+Digitale+Kun...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Museum+f%C3%BCr+Digitale+Kunst+sbb+tafel&tbm=isch)

Because it had whole stations/phrases on it, it never did make the same noise
as hundreds of letters flipping at once, but I still liked it a lot.

------
rmason
I thought all the 'flap boards' had disappeared. It's something you take for
granted and then they're gone, progress I guess. They've got a great look and
glad to hear they're coming back for those who want a retro look.

------
armenarmen
Saw that these dudes out of philly make them
[https://www.oatfoundry.com/](https://www.oatfoundry.com/)

